# Arne Hill, Dorset. AA Battery first report from Hilts



## Hilts (Nov 6, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I came across the Dorset Explorer website. This website has a map of Dorset with a layers option, one of the layers being 1947 RAF arial photos of Dorset. Whilst looking at old arial pics of Holton Heath I noticed across the water at Arne some military looking structures. Naturally I looked at GE and sure enough theres something there.
During WW2 Holton Heath cordite factory was an easy target for the Germans. So in order to protect it the Royal Artillery set up an AA battery on top of Arne Hill, also Arne heath was used as a Starfish decoy site.
Well anyway ,you would not believe it but I`m reading the local paper and lo and behold there is an article on it. Not only that but its open to the public on Saturday 7th Nov 2009. What do I do ? Have a look round with loads of other people or go for a sniff around on my own. I took the latter option.

What a place. Although overgrown its just like the army moved out yesterday. No chavs have been there also. The only markings are degree increments and stuff about HE 

The site is laid out with 4 large gun emplacements with a central command bunker. Unfortunetaly the bunker has got a foot of water over the floor. I walked further on later and found an old rusted AA gun base, see the pics.

Definetaly worth a visit . It just goes to show that these old sites are out there. Anyway here`s the photos.






































































































I have more photos but thought this is enough for now.


----------



## jonney (Nov 6, 2009)

Great find there Hilts. Great to see the Chav's havn't destroyed it


----------



## Evilgenius (Nov 6, 2009)

Good find Hilts, I have looked at Arne before on the net but didnt think there was anything left up there, will have to go take a look now!


----------



## cptpies (Nov 6, 2009)

Good find Hilts

I had this one down as removed on the DoB overlay as I couldn't find it originally but there it is peeking out of the trees.


----------



## the_historian (Nov 6, 2009)

Jesus Christ- is that an actual mobile gun base in the last two pics?! 
I know holdfast bolts didn't normally look like that.
Great pics btw.


----------



## night crawler (Nov 6, 2009)

What an excellent find well done


----------



## AndyC (Nov 7, 2009)

Looks great.

I saw the article as well.

But only found out about this a few weeks ago on a recent update on Atlantikwall.

Since I have a son in reception, and a 3monthold, getting out is difficult. Buit I am planning to take a day off work later this month - with this very place in mind.


----------



## the_historian (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a pic of what I'm referring to-
3.7" Gun
See what I mean?


----------



## Hilts (Nov 8, 2009)

Thanks for the replies fellas. AndyC, I found the Atlantikwall website after you mentioned it, cheers.
cptpies, Hope this helps your DoB overlay .
Historian, I have some more gun base pics for you, Hope this helps you to ID it better.

Gear Ring ( sorry not in focus)





Casting on top of base





Another differential type casting





Side on





Ali box type thingy ??





Another side on shot


----------



## the_historian (Nov 9, 2009)

Thanks Hilts.
It certainly _looks_ like part of the mobile mounting for a 3.7" gun (similar idea to the one used on the German 88mm).
Don't happen to have a small crane and a pickup, do you?!


----------



## DigitalNoise (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow, that's cool, and there was me waiting for just a pic of a holdfast...


----------



## Philip (Nov 18, 2009)

Amazing site.Well done on finding it and thanks for posting.


----------



## tommo (Nov 18, 2009)

fantastic find, well done


----------

